# Peach tree supreme router fence



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So after much debate...I chose to order a peach tree supreme router fence. Now I knew it was a bit cheaper than kreg, Jessem and woodpecker fences, so my expectations weren't as high as they would have been with one of those. However, when it arrived it showed up as a box of pieces. No big deal I thought, just some simple assembly needed. 

Now the adjustable faces are great, Nice straight extrusions, good clean faces, and the hardware looks fine. Then I got to the dust port and this is where it started to fall apart...

The port itself is just a standard dust port, but the "mounting blocks" don't cover the whole port, aren't predrilled, and don't fit very well. 

After a bit of looking at it, I decided I'll build my own mounting box for the dust port. So I turned my attention to the stop block. I realize it's just a plain block, and I fully intend to buy a flip stop at some point but after installing this one, I realized it's just a bit too long and hits the table before the fence. 


I think after some work, the fence will be decent, but if you don't want to rebuild a fence before having a functional fence you may want to look around At other options.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> So after much debate...I chose to order a peach tree supreme router fence. Now I knew it was a bit cheaper than kreg, Jessem and woodpecker fences, so my expectations weren't as high as they would have been with one of those. However, when it arrived it showed up as a box of pieces. No big deal I thought, just some simple assembly needed.
> 
> Now the adjustable faces are great, Nice straight extrusions, good clean faces, and the hardware looks fine. Then I got to the dust port and this is where it started to fall apart...
> 
> ...


Not sure why a poorly fitting dust port would be considered a need to "rebuild" the fence however I'm just going to add one of these to mine when it gets here. :smile:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301440988460?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If the fence was drilled to mount the dust port I wouldn't mind so much, but I don't think I should have to drill into the brand new fence to put it together.

That powertec piece might be the ticket.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I dont see having to drill a few holes for the dust port as being a deal breaker either. Since when has the possibility of having to drill some holes not been associated with the term 'assembly required'? Ive bought things that required welding.


Looks like a nice fence.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's not advertised as finishing needed is my issue. I assumed from the photos online it was a remove from box, put on table.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

When you said you were going this route, I was really curious what your review was going to be like. I saved and saved and bit the bullet for my router table parts. I went all-out with Woodpeckers stuff, but I paid a pretty penny. I did save about 15% or so by buying everything at the Woodworking Show, but it was till pricey. My final decision was based on a one-tim purchase that should (had better) last me the rest of my life, which I'm hoping is around 30+ years...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that once I fix the dust collection issue, adjust the stop block or replace it, and elongate the mounting holes (my placement of t track issue, not there's), I think it will be a fine fence. 

The micro adjuster flat out isn't going to work, but that's the table and cabinet dimensions, on a table without a cabinet underneath it would work fine. 

All in all the fence is well made, and if you're ok with some "assembly" and finish work, it is a fence that's worth more than the 120 dollar price tag. Just don't expect the finished product of a Jessem or woodpecker right out of the box.


----------

